# Ah, geez!



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness but he had a good time and was thankful for the free play time:doh: Just shows how fast they can get into trouble if we aren't watching. The pics are great and some day you will look back on these and remember what fun he was when he was a babe. Before you know it he'll be all grown up and you will miss the dirty pup he was that day.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He sure looks proud of himself!! What a cutie!


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Hehehe yes he certainly did look proud! He came running in full pelt up the hallway and into my room to jump on me and show me his "pretty" fur.. I managed to wrangle him outside and take some photos before I popped him in the shower with me, cheeky boy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

lol - love it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hard to get mad at that cute face! I'm sure he had a blast!


----------



## Long Island Owner (Sep 14, 2011)

Dogs rule!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

What a proud and happy boy! All boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Boys will be boys, that's for sure! At his age and size, at least he's easy to get into the shower.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, but I had to laugh. We have all been there. Welcome to the Mud Club!!! Murphy is adorable.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the world of golden retrievers!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*KDMARSH*-love this picture of Flora-I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who has a girl that is a Tomboy..........

The dirtier Roxy is, the happier she is, especially if she's covered with sand......


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Hehehe aww, muddy faces are cute as, and it really is impossible to be mad at them when they look so happy and cute, you just gotta smile and shake your head


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geenz*

Geenz

And you were surprised...Why?

Your boy is just adorable and he sure was pleased with himself!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

One afternoon when Hank was a puppy his brother was over for a play date. Left them playing in the yard for a few minutes and I came back to this...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha how can you get mad at that face? Such cute pictures!!


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> One afternoon when Hank was a puppy his brother was over for a play date. Left them playing in the yard for a few minutes and I came back to this...



Hahaha awww double the cute-muddy-puppyness! :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That first shot is priceless. That is a happy boy. Hope he was still happy after his bath.


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That first shot is priceless. That is a happy boy. Hope he was still happy after his bath.




Well he got the zoomies up and down the hallway after running out of the bathroom and rolling on the carpet so I think he was still feeling pretty cheerful :lol:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *KDMARSH*-love this picture of Flora-I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who has a girl that is a Tomboy..........
> 
> The dirtier Roxy is, the happier she is, especially if she's covered with sand......


Chaulk up another Tom-boy Princess - Kirby still loves to roll, lay and sleep in the mud. It is what it is.

Murphy looks so proud. Both of mine did the same thing only I didn't get pictures - I was to horrified. They both did it in the middle of winter - it is SO much fun hosing off a puppy in your night gown in 20 degree weather - NOT!! :


----------

